
In Hollywood, the future belongs to the writer-entrepreneur - charzom
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/movies/la-et-gold20nov20,0,372891.story?coll=la-home-entertainment
======
marcus
I think that this is/will be the direction of every industry which hires
people to do creative work, whether writing/hacking/design.

And the only way big companies will be able to persist is to create a
mechanism for launching offshoots of themselves by investing in co-ventures
between current/former employees/entrepreneurs and the company.

------
scruzia
Also see Marc Andreessen's similar article from last week:
<http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/11/rebuilding-holl.html> (as Goldstein mentions)

------
Retric
Creative accounting is why this does not work though standard channels.
Hollywood loves to talk about sharing profit but never total revenue. A
$40-million marketing blitz sounds like a great idea when they get a cut of
that 40 million. Etc.

------
ereldon
the question is, will the name of the social news site for writers and
journalists be "Hack News"

